# NO ! NO ! NO !



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

one by one, he's ruining comic books greatest super heros.

first there was . . .










then . . .










and now . . . oh btw, you know his sidekick/life partner is going to be there also-


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Wholeheartedly agree. He was push in DD and he will be posh in this. I don't put much weight on the current incarnation of sups anyway although this one was waaaaayyyyyy better than that steaming pile the last one was.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't get it, you have a problem with M_J being a superhero???

LGD


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: :naughty: :naughty: :neener:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Looks like M.J. is also going to be starring as planet earth!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> I don't get it, you have a problem with M_J being a superhero???
> 
> LGD


i still say his greatest role ever!!! is that of a guinness world record holder.


----------

